# What piece of music most helps you when you're angry?



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

I have had a phone-call from someone at work, some malapert unreserved cur - and to say the least it has vexed me to the extreme. :angry: :angry:

Sooooooooooooo........ what do you listen to when you are angry.

For me it is Prokofiev's Second Piano Concerto in G minor (poor sod) especially the first movement cadenza.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

You want to feed your anger or calm down?


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

I like it - i feed the anger and when the cadenza bursts I fell a sense of - this music is so bloody great why bother about stupid people and then I calm


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Now I'm on Shostakovich 2nd Piano Concerto - 2nd movement - lovely - ahhhh

Chilled


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

Prokofiev does the job well, doesn't he? Death of Tybalt and Dance of the Knights from _Romeo and Juliet_, and the The Evil God and the Dance of the Pagan Monsters from _Scythian Suite_ come immediately to mind. And pretty much the whole 2nd symphony.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

To feed the anger:
















To relax:


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Prokofiev's 2nd Piano Concerto, 3rd movement. I think it's the sarcasm with which the anger is expressed that does the job.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Shostakovich Symphony 14, 8th Movement.
The one where he tells off the Sultan of Constantinople (lyrics by Apollinaire, translated to Russian).


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

To feed anger:















 (nothing gets me madder than this ****)

To relax:















 (this is better than weed)


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Edward Elgar said:


> (this is better than weed)


Nice .

Seriously, I almost posted _exactly_ the same choices except I was going to choose Feldman's 2nd SQ, but thought 6 hours of that may actually belong on the feed anger side.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yep, Prokofiev would do it. Some of his most angry music is for the piano, such as his War Sonatas (most dissonant, at least). The Piano Piece _Suggestion Diabolique_ is actually pretty good. Then again, his piano music is great to relax to also: 2nd Piano Sonata, 1st mvmt. is very calm for the most part, and 8th Piano sonata, 2nd mvmt.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

listening to the piano usually makes me angry ....


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, one could always both relax and appease the anger at the same time (while piling enough _cheese_ on top of your high blood pressure to accelerate the arteries clogging).





But this is in the Classical Music Discussion sub-forum, so:
















etc.


----------



## orquesta tipica (Jan 17, 2007)

Bix said:


> Sooooooooooooo........ what do you listen to when you are angry.


the soundtrack to One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest....it calms me down pretty good after they put the straps on me.


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

I mainly get annoyed under three sets of circumstances: (i) bad driving by other motorists, (ii) inconsiderate neighbours who have their tv or hi-fi on too loud, (iii) sloppy service in restaurants and such like places. Seldom does annoyance turn into anger, and in none of these situations is it normally practicable to find a piece of classical music to provide any relief. I don't remain annoyed or angry long enough to think about it later. On the whole I don't choose classical music as a mood-adjuster in any way.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

orquesta tipica said:


> the soundtrack to One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest....it calms me down pretty good after they put the straps on me.


lol .......


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Anger creates chemicals that are toxic if permitted to remain in the system. The quicker they are flushed away the better, and music is too slow. The procedure used to remove the 'fight or flight' toxins works just as well for these. 

1) Get outdoors and run.

2) If the episode occurs often at home or at your workplace, install a 'heavy bag' nearby, and get after it.

I am too old to run much, and am slow to anger anyway, but that punching bag is a wonderful, cathartic thing.


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

I also don't recommend "feeding" anger: that only hurts you. As the Buddha said: "Holding onto anger is like grasping a hot coal with the intention of throwing it at someone else: you are the one who gets burned."

To _free_ yourself from anger, my first musical recommendation would be the exquisite Flower Duet from Delibes' _Lakme_. (



)

This piece is so beautiful, it's like rising up into some heavenly realm. It has a virtue akin to cool water, which quenches the fire of anger, and cloaks the troubled spirit in a mantle of tranquil peace.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

It's only ever work stuff which annoys me & there's always plenty of politicking where I work. Unfortunately (or is fortunately?) I'm an absolute dunce when it come to office politics & sometimes by the end of the day I could scream ...

But as soon as I've plugged myself into my music & set off home along the river path, I can feel myself relaxing. Doesn't matter what as long as it's good singing.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Head_case said:


> listening to the piano usually makes me angry ....


Oh yeah, piano… a hell of an instrument! Probably the reason I hardly ever listen to it. 

There's a lot of bottled anger in Schoenberg I think. His music reminds me of torn masterpieces. Can't be helpful though - I imagine listening to him while angry would frustrate and irritate one to no end!


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

Opal said:


> I mainly get annoyed under three sets of circumstances: (i) bad driving by other motorists, (ii) inconsiderate neighbours who have their tv or hi-fi on too loud, (iii) sloppy service in restaurants and such like places. Seldom does annoyance turn into anger, and in none of these situations is it normally practicable to find a piece of classical music to provide any relief. I don't remain annoyed or angry long enough to think about it later. *On the whole I don't choose classical music as a mood-adjuster in any way.*


A just perspective, of course - the exact reply, to the OP, I was waiting for. Thank you, Opal; very much, indeed!


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Prokofiev*

Anger, interesting - I have been listening to Prokofiev all day. Not really angry but I have a hard time understanding or getting a complete grasp on his music. Some things just take time.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

kg4fxg said:


> Anger, interesting - I have been listening to Prokofiev all day. Not really angry but I have a hard time understanding or getting a complete grasp on his music. Some things just take time.


Keep trying. What have you been listening to?


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

When I'm angry I find that a lot of Händel "furioso" arias do the trick. Usually the energy in the music makes me happier. If I'm more annoyed, frustrated or upset I tend to listen to more meditative, solo instrumental music, like Schubert's impromptus or Glass' Metamorphoses. I also find that the latter is very good for my creativity. 

I'll throw in a link to Metamorphosis #2:


----------

